# Forgot to rate the rider



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just did my very first trip. The rider was excellent. But I think I didn't rate him before I closed out the ride. How can I find out if I did and correct it if I didn't? I was too busy talking and not paying attention. Dang it....


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

wesp1960 said:


> I just did my very first trip. The rider was excellent. But I think I didn't rate him before I closed out the ride. How can I find out if I did and correct it if I didn't? I was too busy talking and not paying attention. Dang it....


Are you on Lyft or Uber?


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Uber


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Then you must have rated him... Uber won't allow you back to the home screen until you complete a riders rating. What you probably did is completed the trip and then completed the rating immediately after without paying attention. Two quick taps in the same spot would do it. The default is to five stars for a rider.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wesp1960 said:


> I just did my very first trip. *The rider was excellent.*


Don't get used to it......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't get used to it......


Uber gives all the good riders to new ants.

To set the hook.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Go give some more rides. Then you won't care.

If you somehow bypassed the ratings screen it would default to a 5-star rating for the pax.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

daave1 said:


> Then you must have rated him... Uber won't allow you back to the home screen until you complete a riders rating. What you probably did is completed the trip and then completed the rating immediately after without paying attention. Two quick taps in the same spot would do it. The default is to five stars for a rider.


Thank you! That's what I was hoping for......now for day two, lol


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

wesp1960 said:


> Uber


 Then you rated him, the screen comes up and you have to rate before you can do anything else.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber gives all the good riders to new ants.


Yup.

Just ask lilCindy


----------

